# Truth on how to get a huge chest..



## IRON MAN (Feb 4, 2006)

For those wanting to get a (HUGE SET OF PECS) go read post (311) in  my free pro personal training section at the top of the page and you will develop the biggest chest your genetics will allow. 

I'LL GUARANTEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 4, 2006)

where the fuck is that shit?


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 4, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> where the fuck is that shit?




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=68


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 4, 2006)

Good Shit.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2006)

Post #311

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1257141&postcount=311


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 5, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> For those wanting to get a (HUGE SET OF PECS) go read post (311) in my free pro personal training section at the top of the page and you will develop the biggest chest your genetics will allow.
> 
> I'LL GUARANTEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good read Iron Man.


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 5, 2006)

*Some still confused.*

I still see that some are quite confused on our sitee and are having trouble finding my article/thread which is located at the top of this page. 

We still have those who believe (decline presses build saggy lower pecs) and that (concentration curls add peak to the biceps)??????   

 Theres a lot of work to done here but thats the very reason I offered to come help with this site free of charge.

I sometimes wonder who started all these rumors?? Some still believe in spot reduction, muscle turning to fat during lay offs, and all sorts of erroneous ideas that someone started and it just SNOWBALLED..  

Will these non-truths ever end???


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2006)

Someone is always going to believe old stories.


----------



## wetnwild (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry, it is simply genetics, unless you take drugs.


----------



## mrmark (Feb 5, 2006)

I found a lot of these old stories in loads of Flex mags from the mid 90s. 

Many of them seemed to say the same, about certain bicep exercises hit the peak or mass etc.... 

It's not easy to ignore training info when written by people such as Dorian, Nasser etc...


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 5, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> sorry, it is simply genetics, unless you take drugs.



It is mostly genetics "EVEN" if you take drugs. ..But I can take two natural or non-natural trainers and make one group bigger than the other with the proper training methods.

NOTE: I've seen it done too many times to be convinced otherwise.


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> I found a lot of these old stories in loads of Flex mags from the mid 90s.
> 
> Many of them seemed to say the same, about certain bicep exercises hit the peak or mass etc....
> 
> It's not easy to ignore training info when written by people such as Dorian, Nasser etc...



mrmark,

   Articles are written in muscle mags so they can be sold for a PROFIT not to tell the TRUTH. Thats why every month they're coming out with some new hot routine or diet promising results..

NOTE: How many magazine each year could I sell with the same old IRON MAN "HIT" routine principles ??? Not many!!!!


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 6, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> For those wanting to get a (HUGE SET OF PECS) go read post (311) in  my free pro personal training section at the top of the page...






			
				IRON MAN said:
			
		

> ....
> We still have those who believe (decline presses build saggy lower pecs) and that (concentration curls add peak to the biceps)??????
> ...




why are you putting (random parts) of your sentences (in the parethesis)?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 6, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> For those wanting to get a (HUGE SET OF PECS) go read post (311) in  my free pro personal training section at the top of the page and you will develop the biggest chest your genetics will allow.
> 
> I'LL GUARANTEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


honestly, this sounds like a horrible infomercial.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 6, 2006)

most people benchpress to just get the weight down then back up...most people dont stimulate the chest


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 6, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> honestly, this sounds like a horrible infomercial.




Yes it does and for that I apologize...lol.. I think Robert is working on trying to figure out a way to get more people on this board to see my subforum. 

But you know what..maybe, just maybe, I could be right in what I have to say, and maybe you could give it a try for yourself to see if this sales pitch is for real...


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 6, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> why are you putting (random parts) of your sentences (in the parethesis)?



Just the way I write.. I guess we all have our style eh???


----------



## IRON MAN (Feb 6, 2006)

*Yes..*



			
				kenwood said:
			
		

> most people benchpress to just get the weight down then back up...most people dont stimulate the chest



Yes this is so very true.. In addition the flat bench press in itself is worthless for many trying to get a big chest.


----------



## Candor (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice informative posT....


----------



## kenwood (Feb 6, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Yes this is so very true.. In addition the flat bench press in itself is worthless for many trying to get a big chest.



  yes it is...in addition  i also suggest all people to all different angles


----------



## kenwood (Feb 6, 2006)

i'd like to thank Hank for helping me...again thanks bro


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> i also suggest all people to all different angles




Aren't you the guy who has read shit 50 times and still asks noob questions.  I suggest you no longer suggest stuff.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Aren't you the guy who has read shit 50 times and still asks noob questions.  I suggest you no longer suggest stuff.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Aren't you the guy who has read shit 50 times and still asks noob questions.  I suggest you no longer suggest stuff.



 ..y cant i help people?


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> ..y cant i help people?


In time my son.....in time.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> ..y cant i help people?



You are but a little padwan, your jedi powers are not yet ready.


----------



## clemson357 (Feb 7, 2006)

IRON MAN said:
			
		

> Just the way I write.. I guess we all have our style eh???



yeah, but (my question was,) what is it (supposed to) signal?  Does it (mean anything) in particular?


----------



## Phoenix87 (Feb 7, 2006)

Iron, 
How do you feel about using dumbells as opposed to the traditional bar???


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

Phoenix87 said:
			
		

> Iron,
> How do you feel about using dumbells as opposed to the traditional bar???



i am not Iron but using  db's are great and its gives u more ROM IMO


----------



## Phoenix87 (Feb 7, 2006)

That was my feeling I get a much better burn when I use them, but I have to admit my production has come to a standstill...


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

Phoenix87 said:
			
		

> That was my feeling I get a much better burn when I use them, but I have to admit my production has come to a standstill...



change things up like everyother workout change to db's or barbells


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, from a lot of people on this forum, i hear only do 2 to 3 exercises for the chest, and it will be more than enough
but this is what I do:
flat bench 3-4 sets
incline bench 3-4 sets
flat DB bench 3 sets
incline DB bench 3 sets
dumbbell pullovers 3 sets
cable cross overs 4 sets

i seem to have enough energy to do all these exercises with intensity and my pecs are sore, and when they stop beign sore, i just switch little things around
Is this too much?


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> Ok, from a lot of people on this forum, i hear only do 2 to 3 exercises for the chest, and it will be more than enough
> but this is what I do:
> flat bench 3-4 sets
> incline bench 3-4 sets
> ...



nigga u crazy? is that for oneworkout? thats 19sets boy..haha take 1/2that out!


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> Ok, from a lot of people on this forum, i hear only do 2 to 3 exercises for the chest, and it will be more than enough
> but this is what I do:
> flat bench 3-4 sets
> incline bench 3-4 sets
> ...


That is one of the worst chest workouts I have seen in months.


----------



## Candor (Feb 7, 2006)

To each his own.  Find what works for you and stick with it.  There is no magic workout.  There are however prevailing theories.  I have tried lots of different workouts.  For mass I get the most benefit out of 
warm-up
Incline 5x5
Flat db 4@5-6
hammer strength press 4@6-8
flyes or crossovers 4@8-10

Total of 17 sets.  Your program is 19-21 sets.  If it is doing what you need then keep with it.  If it isn't then change it.  

I am probably going to drop the flat dbs and switch to a decline db.  

I have no Jedi powers...so take this for what it is worth.  One day I will have 10 posts so my opinion may mean more 

I have not found that soreness is a barometer of mass/growth although I do like the reinforcement that it provides that I worked hard.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

Candor said:
			
		

> To each his own.  Find what works for you and stick with it.  There is no magic workout.  There are however prevailing theories.  I have tried lots of different workouts.  For mass I get the most benefit out of
> warm-up
> Incline 5x5
> Flat db 4@5-6
> ...


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh and by the way , is working out ur chest only one time a week too less?
And I guess I will try to focus on either BB or DB for incline/flat, and see how 
that works out. Any advice u can give me, and ForemanRules , I would appreicate ur advice.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> Oh and by the way , is working out ur chest only one time a week too less?
> And I guess I will try to focus on either BB or DB for incline/flat, and see how
> that works out. Any advice u can give me, and ForemanRules , I would appreicate ur advice.



most ppl only wor their chest an othe muscles 1x a week..i do


----------



## ShutUPandLIFT (Feb 8, 2006)

Ironman , whats the proper form on doing benches...how is it that u work the chest and not just lift the weight.....I try to go heavy with proper form ..elbows out chest high...i control the weight down about 1-2 seconds they push up about 1 second and squeeze I try not to stop on the way down to keep constant tension on the chest...give me your view on how 2 work chest "correct"...thanks


----------



## kenwood (Feb 8, 2006)

ShutUPandLIFT said:
			
		

> Ironman , whats the proper form on doing benches...how is it that u work the chest and not just lift the weight.....I try to go heavy with proper form ..elbows out chest high...i control the weight down about 1-2 seconds they push up about 1 second and squeeze I try not to stop on the way down to keep constant tension on the chest...give me your view on how 2 work chest "correct"...thanks



slow on the negative(going down) expand chest at the bottom then squeeze the chest muscles going all the way back up


----------



## ShutUPandLIFT (Feb 8, 2006)

do u pause at the bottom? plus going slow on the negative causes you 2 lower the weight which won't stimulate your muscles growth I think controlling is one thing but going slow i dunno i could be wrong


----------



## kenwood (Feb 8, 2006)

ShutUPandLIFT said:
			
		

> do u pause at the bottom? plus going slow on the negative causes you 2 lower the weight which won't stimulate your muscles growth I think controlling is one thing but going slow i dunno i could be wrong


go slow, expand at bottom, squeeze pecs going back up, *STRICT FORM*
elbows flared out to side


----------



## kenwood (Feb 8, 2006)

remember go slow on negatives and positive


----------

